# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  IDC и Gartner: Lenovo - абсолютный лидер  на мировом рынке ПК

## Lenovo_BY

Согласно последним исследованиям аналитических компаний IDC и Gartner, компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является абсолютным лидером на мировом рынке ПК 6 кварталов подряд. 

По данным IDC во втором квартале 2014 года Lenovo достигла 19,6% доли мирового рынка ПК, что на 1,9 процентных пункта больше, чем в первом квартале (17,7. Lenovo вдвое увеличила отрыв (с 0,5 до 1,3 процентных пункта) от компании HP, которая занимает второе место. IDC также отмечает: несмотря на то, что рынок сократился на 1,7%, Lenovo показала 15,1% рост, который является самым быстрым среди топ-5 производителей. Кроме того, IDC сообщает, что в США Lenovo укрепила свое третье место, достигнув доли в 11.5%, тем самым увеличив отрыв от Apple с 0,1 до 1,5 процентных пункта. Данные показатели были получены за счет 15,5 миллионов поставок (по данным IDC) за квартал.

Согласно отчету Gartner во втором квартале 2014 года мировая доля Lenovo достигла 19,2%, по сравнению с 16,7% в прошлом квартале, что на 1,5 процентных пункта больше, чем у компании HP. Gartner отмечает у Lenovo самый быстрый рост среди крупных поставщиков с двузначным ростом почти в каждом регионе.

*Цитата*

*Ян Юаньцин (**Yang* *Yuanqing**), президент и генеральный директор* *Lenovo* *Group*:

_«Lenovo вновь доказала свою способность управлять ростом, вне зависимости от ситуации на рынке. Мы рады, что состояние рынка ПК улучшается, так как это создает еще больше возможностей для Lenovo ускорить темпы роста. Мы доказали, что можем лидировать на рынке ПК, а также занять другие сегменты мобильных устройств при одновременном повышении рентабельности. Сегодня_ _Lenovo__ – номер 1 на рынке ПК, номер 2 на растущем рынке «ПК+ планшеты» и номер 3 в сегменте «Умных устройств с выходом в сеть» (ПК+планшеты+смартфоны). Теперь у нас есть эффективная структура: проверенный временем ключевой ПК бизнес и новые сильные двигатели роста на нашем торгово-промышленном предприятии, а также в сегменте мобильных устройств._ _Глобальный рынок ПК оценивается в 200 млрд. долларов США, и сейчас на рынке идет тенденция к оздоровлению. Благодаря инновациям, консолидации и высокому профессионализму, я уверен, мы продолжим путь к достижению наших целей и исполнению взятых на себя обязательств для прибыльного роста в своем ключевом бизнес сегменте»._

*Ключевые финансовые показатели* *Lenovo* *(4 квартал/**Q**4/Полный год – 21 Мая, 2014. Финансовый год с 1 апреля по 31 марта)*

·         Рекордный годовой объем продаж: $38,7 млрд, рост до 14%
·         Рекордный показатель дохода до уплаты налогов $1,014 млрд, рост год к году до 27% - первый раз превысив показатель в 1 млрд ; 
·         Рекордная годовая прибыль: $817 млн, рост до 29%. За четвертый финансовый квартал общие продажи в сегменте MIDH составили 13% от мировых продаж компании, что на 9% больше, чем год назад, и на 6% больше двумя годами ранее;
·         Максимальный за всю историю компании общий объем поставок устройств - 144 млн с ростом 37% по отношению к предыдущему году, компания продавала примерно 4 устройства в секунду;
·         Номер один в мире по продажам ПК: годовой объем продаж 55 млн, рост составил 5%; доля на рынке составила 17,7% - плюс 2,1 процентных пунктов в годовом исчислении;
·         Номер два в сегменте ПК+ планшеты: годовой объем продаж 64 млн устройств, рост 18%
·         Номер три в сегменте «умных устройств с выходом в сеть»: годовой объем продаж 144 млн с ростом 37%;
·         4 квартала подряд компания продает больше планшетов и смартфонов (59 млн), чем ПК (55 млн);
·         Смартфоны: рекордный годовой объем продаж 50 млн и рост доли рынка в Китае;
·         Номер 4 на мировом рынке смартфонов: годовой объем продаж увеличился на 72,3%


*Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в https://www.facebook.com/lenovobelarus

----------


## Slark

интересно было бы посмотреть на полную статистику по всем девайсам, а не только на ПК. Lenovo уже везде успевает производить качественную технику что смартфоны что планшеты, думаю и тут до топ 1 по продажам не много осталось им.

----------

